# What's your Rig?



## Hit-n-Miss (Mar 24, 2010)

How about some picks of your boat.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 25, 2010)

*here's my Nautic Star 2200 bay*

gotta luv a bay boat!!!!!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 25, 2010)

My 1900 BayMax & the company's 320 Outrage we took delivery of last weekend.


----------



## PaulD (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll pull some picks tonight, there may be some on here already but.......

189 Egret Carbon Kevlar, 150 Yamaha HPDI TRP, Lenco trolling tabs (168# thrust), Lowrance electronics, Odyssey batteries, removable oversize raised front casting deck. 

Hopefully soon I'll have the cash to have a convex pad put on it and slap a 250 ProXS on there cause 58-60 and as good as 75-76, also plan on taking the trolling tabs off and going with the new motorguide 109 bow mount.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 25, 2010)

Here's mine for now, but I think I've got it sold.
I'll be upsizing to a 20 footer.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Mar 25, 2010)

I have a farm and cant afford an offshore boat but I have an awesome arrangement.
I keep a place to hunt and my buddy keeps an offshore rig.
You dont need a boat if your buddy has one and you're willing to pull your weight. 
Offshore is really not a solo sport anyway.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Mar 25, 2010)

*Sea Fox and Merc XR6*

Also my river boat.


----------



## wharfrat (Mar 25, 2010)

PaulD said:


> I'll pull some picks tonight, there may be some on here already but.......
> 
> 189 Egret Carbon Kevlar, 150 Yamaha HPDI TRP, Lenco trolling tabs (168# thrust), Lowrance electronics, Odyssey batteries, removable oversize raised front casting deck.
> 
> Hopefully soon I'll have the cash to have a convex pad put on it and slap a 250 ProXS on there cause 58-60 and as good as 75-76, also plan on taking the trolling tabs off and going with the new motorguide 109 bow mount.



SHOWOFF!! Jes kiddin'. Folks, wait to you see this rig! baddest flats boat on the planet with offshore capabillities as well....when we goin? TT season around the corner...I'm on 'em!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Mar 25, 2010)

She has GA numbers on it now, these pictures are when I bought it a couple years ago.

The last picture is from December taken with my phone


----------



## d-a (Mar 25, 2010)

Here is mine. 26ft glacier bay cat with twin 150 Yamaha's







d-a


----------



## GONoob (Mar 25, 2010)

I want a boat...


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 25, 2010)

GONoob said:


> I want a boat...



Buy my little 17' and I'll post your pics....


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Mar 26, 2010)

*"REDFISHONE" Contender 31 Open Classic*

31 Contender Open Fish
"Redfishone"











This one has been one of the best boats I have ever owned. I have had a lot of Contenders, but this one I was truly attached to. I am probably selling it this year, and I will honestly hate to see this one go.
Radar
Autopilot
Furuno Bottom/Plotter
Coaming Bolsters
Outriggers
Down Riggers
Full Custom boat cover
5 Piece Curtains
Racing Trim Tabs/pumps
36 Contender Console
(2) Bulge Pumps
26 Rod Holders
2007 Yamaha 4-Stroke 250's
2001 Hull - MINT

Great Boat... Many of you have fish on this one....!


----------



## Cricket Chunker (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is my 22' Skeeter bay boat (ZX2200).  The last photo is of it sitting next to my 17.5' Lowe small lake boat (makes it look like a bath tub toy!)


----------



## CUOffshore (Mar 27, 2010)

Ready for Savannah's St. Patrick's Day parade...





And here where she is more at home...





The inshore rig (which is 22 years old)...


----------



## Nautical Son (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll post up The Throne as soon as it gets dressed upPAUL


----------



## LipRip'r (Mar 30, 2010)

Don't have any decent pics but will snap a few this week sometime.  20' SeaArk Bayfisher MVT in Mossy Oak Break Up. 115 Optimax. 80lb Maxxum Pro TM. 8' Power pole. Lowrance electronics. GatorHyde Interior.  Hoping to add a poling platform soon.


----------



## oldcsm (Mar 30, 2010)

*2410 Bay Ranger*

2410 Bay Ranger
300 Evinrude Etec
Humminbird 997C SI/DI
Cobra VHF
Sony AM/FM/CD/XM
Cobra bluetooth remote
8' Power Pole
Minn Kota 101
Fresh and raw water washdowns


----------



## KULL NUTHIN' (Mar 30, 2010)

This is my rig I need to sale it make me a offer it's dry docked in apalachicola at scipio creek I have it posted in the boating section I'll even leave my honey holes in the gps for ya!!!!!!


----------



## .303Hunter (Mar 30, 2010)

I have a 1980 Mako 236 it is a straight inboard and a tank of a boat. Best riding 23 footer i have ever been on. Ive done a lot of refurb work, replaced fuel tanks etc. This boat is my baby


----------



## captbrian (Mar 30, 2010)

hey jeff when do i get to drive the new rig???????????


----------



## Robert 31320 (Mar 30, 2010)

One more to prove to myself that it will float.....I need to put it in the water SOON!


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Mar 31, 2010)

captbrian said:


> hey jeff when do i get to drive the new rig???????????



Dern Captain! I called you several times over the past couple of weekends to try to get you on board.

Answer your phone!

I've been trying to buy you dinner at Hunt's for the past 2 weekends.

We're going to be back down on the 9th.

You're going to like the new boat!

2 - 300 Verados
2 - Raymarine E120's
Auto Pilot
Radar
Custom built cobia ring

Call me and we'll talk about the schedule.


----------



## FlyingFishing (Mar 31, 2010)

First two are the old boats.  Current one is the Cape Horn 19.  New paint, new powerhead...  pretty much, a new boat!


----------



## Wild Turkey (Mar 31, 2010)

in picture. Tidewater 19


----------



## PaulD (Apr 1, 2010)

wharfrat said:


> SHOWOFF!! Jes kiddin'. Folks, wait to you see this rig! baddest flats boat on the planet with offshore capabillities as well....when we goin? TT season around the corner...I'm on 'em!



I appreciate it! Hopefully I can get these pictures to show up now.


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 1, 2010)

Picking up my new (to me) boat Sat.
20' Angler 204fx Limited.
Now someone needs to buy my Aquasport in post #5.


----------



## seaweaver (Apr 1, 2010)

.303 that Mako is the bomb...now you need to let me get rid of the Mako Brown for you...
I found a 23 full tranny for my in law...Out board...I use it from time to time...but it's not a 4 stroke....and thus he doesn't use it as much either. I would ditch the in the deck live well and use an Aqua Tamer tank under the leaning post.
There is no in the deck tank that is worth a flip...that includes welcrafts...


I have:
9' zodiac
2 canoes
3 -13' whalers
3 sunfish
1 Whitehall
force 5
snark
thistle
16 McKee
19 Dusky
20 mako
24 Islander Bahama
27 Pearson


I win!
cw

oh and a snipe


----------



## saltysurf (Apr 2, 2010)

Just wanna say what nice rigs yall got!!!!!!! Great pics


----------



## wharfrat (Apr 2, 2010)

The old scow....


----------

